# smoked venison quarter



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

waiting on smoker to get to 250....rubbing this 12-pound bad boy with salt,chili powder, garlic powder, and brown sugar


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

IMG_20131019_083548_887.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Oct 19, 2013


















IMG_20131019_084433_893.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 19, 2013)

I am SOOOOO Jealous right now. Keep those pics coming. Im in for whole thing.


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

10-4 buddy!


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

All seasoned....going in smoker by itself for 4 hours












IMG_20131019_090125_487.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 19, 2013)

That is going to be sooo good the way you are doing it!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 19, 2013)

Looks interesting....keep us posted!

Kat


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

Im in on this one!
 Got a deer coming tomorrow for me.. never threw the whole quarter in the smoker...


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

just took out of smoker and put deer in a roasting pan with carrots, onions, potatoes and about 8 cups of a white bbq sauce made famous by big bob gibsons in alabama...consists of mayo, distilled white vinegar, apple juice, horseradish, ground black pepper, a pinch of white pepper, lemon juice, sale and cayenne pepper...putting it back in smoker for about 5 more hours with no more smoke


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

salt not sale*.....forget to get a pic before i put back in..too big of a rush...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......will get one for yall in a few hours


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

2 hours to go! right in time for the tigahs game!


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

just took it out the smoker...let it sleep for 30 mins and then pics will come


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

IMG_20131019_185623_305.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Oct 19, 2013


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 19, 2013)

Its a good thing you live far away because if you were nearby I'd be showing up for dinner!!! Looks Great...


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

If you were near you'd be invited!


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

IMG_20131019_192718_316.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Oct 19, 2013


















IMG_20131019_192634_296.jpg



__ raastros2
__ Oct 19, 2013





Even the dog gets a treat tonight


----------



## webowabo (Oct 19, 2013)

Yum yum!


----------



## raastros2 (Oct 19, 2013)

that dog is still outside with her bone....wont come in!


----------



## rangerdave4 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mike pick me up on the way over there LOL, man that looks good. the sounds of the BBQ made my mouth water, just got a big doe saturday, going to give your way a try. Thank you !!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 9, 2013)

DELICIOUS!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## craddock (Dec 11, 2013)

I just did one and posted pics.  This style looks like bit would help with the connective tissues I had to work around when it was done.  Looks wonderful.  Wish I had a shoulder left!


----------

